# How were you tested for FM?



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:I was just curious how you were tested for fibromyalgia? Trigger points, blood work, etc. When I was diagnosed in l992 the rheumatologist touched the trigger points and asked if they were tender. I guess I met the criteria and he labled me with fibromyalgia.My new chiropractor suggested today that I ask my family doctor to test me for other things ie) arthritis, lupus, etc. through blood work. Would like to hear from anyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by weener:*Hi Everyone:I was just curious how you were tested for fibromyalgia? Trigger points, blood work, etc. When I was diagnosed in l992 the rheumatologist touched the trigger points and asked if they were tender. I guess I met the criteria and he labled me with fibromyalgia.My new chiropractor suggested today that I ask my family doctor to test me for other things ie) arthritis, lupus, etc. through blood work. Would like to hear from anyone.*


Weener, I happened to have been going to a physical therapist for a bad muscle pull in my shoulder and when physical therapy wasnt taking it away, I started my own research and started asking questions and the physical therapist did the trigger points and called my doctor and the doctor did them and VOILA!!!! I had had blood work done months before all of this, lupus, RA, ANA, you name it and all was negative so FIBRO was decided---and life goes on, right?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi weener and Lynne; you movers and shakers! How's it going? Lynne, do you recieve and write messages to this BB through E-mail now, or how come your postings come out like that? I noticed Hiat's messages on the IBS board at this site also turn out that way.weener, I was diagnosed in 1991 by a Rheumatologist who I went to because I (actually my mother) thought I might have rheumatoid arthritis coming on since my hands and feet were so stiff and sore in the morning. He did the usual rule-out testing as Lynn mentioned, put me on Amytriptyline for a three wk. trial, (which did little but make me feel groggier in the morning), and Naprosyn 800mg 2 times a day, for the same period, (which did nothing but eliminate my menstrual cramping which I had every since I had had my period). He knew then that I probably had fibromyalgia and then gave me the fibro pamphlet of trigger-points from the Arthritis Foundation and did a little of the trigger point testing. He didn't do it so well, because he couldn't get the exact spots on me, but he did enough to suspect it, and sent me on my way. I did them on myself and owsers!; I never knew those spots could be so tender. He also diagnosed me with a border-line Raynauds's syndrome. A couple of years later I had another test done by a Physiatrist, (Physical Rehab Specialist), who confirmed the diagnosis with the trigger-point testing and medical history. I had gone there because of the neck and shoulder pain I was having with numbness and tingling too my fingers.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I was diagnosed with Fibro by my trigger points and blood work to rule out anything else. I insisted they do an arthritis panel, because I wasn't convinced it was fibro. The tests came back negative so my dr said "I told you so". I wasn't happy to have fibro, but I was thrilled to find what I had actually had a name after years of feeling like this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2000)

I was like Moldie. Except mine started with 2 years worth of headaches, then numbness, dizziness, foot pains, back pains, leg pains, wrist and ankles, etc. I saw a neurologist to rule out Multiple Sclerosis. Then after 2 years from doctor to doctor, I eventually saw a rheumatologist who performed the trigger point test. He diagnosis myofacial pain syndrome/fibromyalgia. He then sent me to a physical therapist that has worked miracles. After 2 treatments, no more headaches, no more foot pain or numbness. Still working on the hand numbness and shoulder pain but I'm thrilled. They have given me a number of simple exercises and stretches to help me treat myself when symptoms begin. They did tests on me to rule out lupus and degenerative disk disease and arthritis also. Keep us posted on your progress. Best wishes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2000)

Weener, I read on the pain note that your chiropractor said to get tested for other things. You just tell your doctor that you want to be tested for these things. Definately Rheumatoid arthritis, lupus. I'm truly surprised they haven't done that on you yet. You just need to get that ruled out for some peace of mind, huh? Let me know how the MSM works. Hopefully, you will notice some results in about a week. Some people don't notice results for awhile. Just remember, you may feel gross a few days as the toxins are leaving your body. Drink tons of water with it, okay? Lynne


----------

